# Meijer's: "no more ice fishing gear"...



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

rochester hills meijer has a auger, jigs, tip ups, rods, reels, vex, a shanty,scoopers, basically enough for stocking up but when it gets to a specific brand or lure good luck. i go there because it's 2 minutes from my house and there's no bait shops in the area, i mean the closest lake is stoney creek. if i'm heading somewhere though i'll wait to go to the local bait store.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

THE BAIT SHOP GUY said:


> Yet another reason to support your local bait and tackle shop (assuming you have one in your area.) Yes, you might have to pay a little more for an item, but we can tell you what's hot and where the best spots to fish are. Personaly, I think it's worth an extra .50 or a $1 for info that puts me on a good bite.


Support your local baitshops. The only ice fishing supplies I buy from the big boxes are propane bottles, and lantern bulbs. Only in an emergency will I go into their fishing sections. I want knowledgeable people there who are always willing to share info., and someone you can b.s. with who shares your passion. They keep their stock up 365 days a year, and if not will order you anything you wish. They are up at 4:30 am every morning so you can buy minnows...you just can't put a dollar figure on these things, or maybe you can.................................................................

Over the years, baitshops and sportman stores in my area have tried to make it and failed. My closest baitshop is now over 30 miles away. If I need any substantial or quality gear, 60 miles away. If someone were to open a baitshop in my town, I wouldn't only buy all my gear from them, I'd bring them coffee and donuts once a week! Support them or they may be gone! Then the only places left to support will be the big boxes and the oil companies.

I'm not trying to knock the Walmarts and Meijers altogether. They are for toiletries, food, and tp. No matter how you try to save a buck in this world, I've found that in the end, you usually get what you pay for, in more ways than one.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

JJ Mac said:


> They are up at 4:30 am every morning so you can buy minnows...you just can't put a dollar figure on these things, or maybe you can.................................................................


Hey JJ -- Is there really someone in your neck of the woods open around 4:30? I'm heading up there in a few days and it would be good info to have. The guy in Boyne is a really nice guy, but I swear he keeps bankers hours sometimes. :lol:


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Rich,

Young's in Alanson is open at 7:00 at the latest, maybe earlier. Holiday in Charlevoix fixed their minnow tanks and have minnows back (thank God). They're open 24 hours. I also heard the was a guy with a license selling minnows out of his home, last year near S. Shore Drive near Walloon Lake. Not sure of exactly where and if he's doing it again. If I find out, I'll let you know.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet, I've gotten waxies from Holiday before but I didn't know they had minnows. Thanks for the info!


----------

